# MDO vs. HDO for migratory lids



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

I have been using MDO for many years without problems. Seal the edges from moisture.


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

I was going to post a similar question as I have the same problem. One thing I was wondering if Wax dipping might help. I've been looking at using Advantech, but I can't seem to find someone who can get it.


----------



## homegrown (Jul 24, 2016)

Shastina millworks in NorCal sells MDO dipped lids, bottoms too.


----------



## homegrown (Jul 24, 2016)

From what I could find HDO just has a higher resin content than MDO. Not sure if it's worth the extra dough for our bee lids.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

MTN-Bees said:


> I've been looking at using Advantech, but I can't seem to find someone who can get it.


 Huber says that 84 Lumber, in Clovis - which appears to be not far from you, is a dealer of Advantech.

84 Lumber: 800 Gettysburg Ave. Clovis CA 93612 (559) 291-8444

For other locations, see Huber's Dealer Map: http://huberwood.com/locations


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

I was at 84 Lumber this morning and there distributor is not stocking it anymore.

I'm going to call Huber tomorrow.


----------



## homegrown (Jul 24, 2016)

I've never used advantech. Is it Just Osb?


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

It's a very high resin OSB as described to me.


----------



## Barhopper (Mar 5, 2015)

I use HDO with great results. The price has steadily gone up though. Almost a hundred a sheet. No one carries it around me so it's a special order.


----------



## homegrown (Jul 24, 2016)

Wow, $100 for a 4x8 sheet. That's $10 per lid, yikes!


----------



## jvalentour (Sep 4, 2014)

I can't do 84 lumber anymore. Leans too left for me, sorry.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

No difference between mdo and hdo in warping. More moisture under the lid. Prefer cedar t an g over mdo. No condensation.


----------



## homegrown (Jul 24, 2016)

How much are y'all paying for a 4x8 sheet of advantech?


----------



## homegrown (Jul 24, 2016)

RAK said:


> No difference between mdo and hdo in warping. More moisture under the lid. Prefer cedar t an g over mdo. No condensation.


So, the cedar soaks up the condensation?


----------



## funwithbees (Mar 27, 2010)

I bought Advantech at Lowes=stock item= for about $25/sheet. We have used it untreated for 3-4 years now and no problems. HDO/MDO will last a lot longer though. Its used for concrete forms and can bee picked up cheap if you can find a cement contractor or know someone on a bridge repair crew-hey, just had a litebulb moment!:banana: There is a Co locally that does a lot of bridge repair! need to make a call. A carbide circular saw blade would be needed for the used stuff.
Nick 
gridleyhollow.com


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

Barhopper said:


> I use HDO with great results. The price has steadily gone up though. Almost a hundred a sheet. No one carries it around me so it's a special order.


Dadant sells it by the Bunk or you can buy precut lids from them. There is also a Mid-South dealer in Lakeland.


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

I have used MDO many times, it is easier to get here than the HDO and it is holding up very well. I've got some MDO lids that are now 4 years old and they are just as good as the day I cut them out.


----------



## rkereid (Dec 20, 2009)

In one to two years 3/4" Advantech will swell on the weather side when unfinished. It does stays flat and the non weather side is smooth. Primer and paint will slow it down, but I'm not real happy with it as an exposed product because as it swells it soaks up more moisture.


----------



## homegrown (Jul 24, 2016)

Good to know about the advantech.


----------



## homegrown (Jul 24, 2016)

Good to know about the advantech.


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm going with Cedar T&G as RAK recommended. It's easy to obtain, easy to work with and good prices from a local lumber yard about 5 miles from the house. I've searched around for Advantech locally with no luck. HDO is too expensive.


----------



## homegrown (Jul 24, 2016)

Just finished painting some HDO lids. It seems that the concrete release side does not hold onto paint well. After a week of dry time, I was able to scratch paint off with my fingernail like a lottery scratcher. I'll be sticking with MDO going forward.


----------



## zhiv9 (Aug 3, 2012)

homegrown said:


> It seems that the concrete release side does not hold onto paint well.


Both are a available "oiled" on one side - if what you bought was oiled it won't hold paint.


----------



## homegrown (Jul 24, 2016)

That's good info. I'll check with the lumber yard next time. Thanks


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

No point in painting.


----------



## Thermwood (May 29, 2010)

I run them through the widebelt sander before assembly to roughen the surface to ensure proper paint adhesion.


----------

